# Sooth Your Soul While You're On The Go



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Today we are shifting focus from in-home audio equipment to gear you wear on your ears. After all, every audiophile and enthusiast needs to have the ability to carry good sound with them no matter where they are, be it hanging out in a coffee shop or grabbing an intense workout. Here's a quick look at a few new products offered by Soul Electronics.

*Soul Electronics Combat Series*

Anyone that has ever worked-out with a headset or a pair of ear buds has experienced the ups and downs of music and entertainment on the run. While it’s great to have sound pumping through your ears, sound quality can be affected by constant jiggling which can be heard and cause ear buds to dislodge, not to mention cords can snag - not fun. According to research by NDP Group, seven out of ten headphone customers wear some kind of headset during an athletic activity with 67% interested in ear buds and 59% interested in over the ear options. Souls’ new Combat Series addresses both groups with three new offerings available this coming fall.

When you’re designing headphones for athletes, who else better to approach than real athletes. In Soul’s case the worked with Tim Tebow and Usain Bolt and are using the two stars to market their new products. Both athletes are quick to tout the importance of music in their workout regimen.

"Working with Tebow and Bolt gave us insight into the power music has to inspire and drive athletes to perform their best," said Lan Kennedy-Davis, CEO SOUL Electronics USA. "The Combat Series incorporates the latest in active performance technology and design, delivering a range of products for athletes and weekend warriors alike."








Priced at $199, the Combat Plus over-ear headphones are loaded with features like memory foam, interchangeable and washable mesh ear pads, a breathable wide-grip headband, and a compression fit. While the Pluses aren’t wireless, they do feature a detachable Kevlar cable that will help eliminate snags. One downside to the Plus series is weight, at slightly over half a pound the Combat Plus headphone has a decent presence.

The Transform On-Ear Headphones (MSRP $99) are an extremely lightweight, weighing in at less than half a pound. Similar to the Plus model, they feature interchangeable foam pads and a breathable headband. While lighter, they appear to sacrifice the Plus’ more secure fit along with a detachable cord.








Soul is also offering an in-the-ear model called the Flex Sport (MSRP $79) that feature waterproof design and proprietary ear hooks to keep the buds positioned in the ear during activity.

Soul Electronics has yet to release driver and performance specs for these products on their newly updated website. When that information is available, we’ll pass it along here.


----------

